# AMS Nissan GT-R is First GT-R to Run a 9-Second Quarter Mile Pass



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

AMS Performance, based out of West Chicago, IL are no strangers to the track. They have dominated all facets of motorsports from road racing to drag racing. They’re known for building some of the strongest engines known to mankind, perfecting their techniques across several makes and models. While the Nissan GT-R, much like many Porsche bodies, weren’t made for drag racing, some owners take the opportunity to shoot down the quarter mile at blistering speeds. Yes, the GT-R was made to carry itself through the winding twists of any road course, and at ridiculous times, but why can’t the GT-R be built for straight line drag racing?

The team at AMS thought the same and brought their brilliant minds together to set a landmark – build the first 9-second Nissan GT-R in the world. There have been several GT-R’s trying to this task with some getting in the mid to low 10-second range, but AMS has finally entered the 9-second range at the recent TX2K10 event. Their best ET of the day was a 9.89 @ 145-mph, though they did achieve a higher-mph pass with 146.96. Just by looking at the time slip there’s clearly more to the car given its less than perfect 0-60 foot time.


More: *AMS Nissan GT-R is First GT-R to Run a 9-Second Quarter Mile Pass* on AutoGuide.com


----------

